# first oil change found water!!



## Mxz_500ss (Jun 13, 2013)

hey i just did a oil change on my 2013 rancher 420. the first one its ever had. and i noticed that there was a fair amount of water in the pan when i looked at it. does anyone know of a way water can get in there? havnt sunk the bike. no snorkels hand havnt been in to deep of water. looking for answers if i snorkel it will it stop the water coming in? thanks guys!


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

It could be a number of things.
It may be as simple as condensation in the motor from going hot cold hot cold in a humid environment.

It could be a bad seal on one of your outputs letting water onto the motor or the crank case tube not on properly. 

How deep have you had it?
Half way up tires, top of tires, bottom of floor boards, 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## Mxz_500ss (Jun 13, 2013)

the deepest would be 3/4 tire coved to over the tires in one spot but it was only once. and not for that long. i took a video of it and its 30 seconds long.


----------

